# Quebec & Montreal



## gannab (Jan 15, 2013)

we have never been to these areas and want to use our timeshare for a week in each area.  any suggestions would be appreciated....also wonder about the casinos?  thanks all for your help.  we will be going in Sept.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have any recommendations for timeshare (newbie) but I've been to Montreal and Quebec twice and I love both of them.

BTW, the casino is Gov't owned and isn't exactly Vegas.

Both cities are very cosmopolitan with old world charm. You must have the poutite (french fries with gravy) in Montreal.

Quebec is gorgeous with culture and history. Inside the walls you'll find history, mussels and fries, and really strong beer. The locals all have a wonderful sense of humor (Circue de Soleil) started here.

If I had to choose just one it would be Quebec over Montreal but lucky for you, you are doing both!


----------



## BevL (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry, just felt I had to jump in.  It's poutine, and what makes it better than fries and gravy is the cheese curds.  My favourite food, yum.  BTW, when I asked for gravy for my fries just south of the border in Washington State - I don't eat gravy very often but was craving my favourite comfort food - the server told me it's a "Canadian thing," and, "We don't do that down here."  If that's true, you folks do not know what you're missing!!

Anyway, I digress.

I don't think there are any timeshares near there unless you belong to some sort of hotel group where you can convert to hotel stays.  But I stand to be corrected.

I haven't been to either in a good long time but if you are opting for one or the other, I too would probably choose Quebec City.  I just found that it had much more the sense of history that I was looking for with the old city and so forth.  Montreal is very cosmopolitan - unless it's changed watch the traffic as they drive like crazy people and drivers, not pedestrians, seemed to have the right of way.

I think you could realistically do both justice if you split between a week.


----------



## BevL (Jan 15, 2013)

Right, casinos.  Yes, casinos in Canada are much different than in the States.  If we want to do casino day, we drive to Washington state.  We play slots and there is a much greater variety there.  They're just a bit more upscale than we find the Canadian casinos.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Many years ago I had a business meeting in Quebec City and decided to take my Daughter with me (we live in Texas).  We flew into Montreal and rented a car.  It being mid afternoon we had a reservation to spend the night in Trois Riveres about halfway between Montreal and Quebec City.  That night we ate at a nice outdoor cafe where it seemed like no one spoke English.  It all worked out fine as the food and ambiance were both great.  Quebec City was fabulous. On the way back home we spent a couple of days in Montreal.   I suggest that you allocate more of your time to Quebec City than Montreal.

George


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 15, 2013)

BTW, there is great train service between Montreal and Quebec. It's about a 3 hour ride through the country and the train has free Wifi.

The train station in Quebec has two awesome restaurants and is very stylish.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 15, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> BTW, there is great train service between Montreal and Quebec. It's about a 3 hour ride through the country and the train has free Wifi.
> 
> The train station in Quebec has two awesome restaurants and is very stylish.



Second the recommendation on the train.

When we visited Montreal and Quebec City a few years back we took the train from Penn Station in NYC, stayed overnight in Montreal, then took the train to Quebec City where we stayed for a few nights.  Took the train back and spent a few nights in Montreal.


----------



## andex (Jan 16, 2013)

They are mostly ski resorts, no gold crown resorts!


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 16, 2013)

There are no RCI resorts in Montreal or Quebec City!  TS resorts in the Province of Quebec and generally across Canada are largely located in recreation areas some distance from major urban centres.  In the Province of Quebec, as Andex suggested they are mostly ski resorts and not of Gold crown quality.  The one exception would be Intrawest at Mt. Tremblant, two hours north of Montreal, but it's very difficult to trade into and would be a whole different experience from Montreal.  If you wish to see Montreal and enjoy the charms of Quebec City, check out your lodging options through on-line travel sites.  They are wonderful cities to visit, offering old world charm you don't find in most other North American cities.  Casinos are run by the Province in Quebec and are gaming houses without the glitz and entertainment of Vegas casinos.


----------



## gannab (Jan 17, 2013)

*quebec and montreal*

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE INFO.  I REALLY DO APPRECIATE IT....WE WERE LOOKING FOR TIMESHARE THRU RCI SO GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO TRY ANOTHER ROUTE.  WE ARE DRIVING FROM CT. AND DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO SPEND MORE THAN 8 HRS. DRIVING THERE....
AGAIN, THANKS SO MUCH TO YOU ALL  

JUDY ^ WILL FROM ct


----------



## Gary (Jan 20, 2013)

*Quebec ts choices not bad*

As Mainers, Quebec isn't too far, and we've been there several times. The timeshares on Mount St Anne (small ski mountain) are less than a half  hour drive from the city. They are simple; really just apartments. The city is wonderful; the closest that you can come to Europe on North America. I recommend Quebec any season. (and practice your french!)

And Montreal isn't bad, either. It is more "cosmipolitan" and has some lovely sights, including the botanical gardens and World's Fair sites/museums. They are both lovely! There are no ts in the city, though, and Mt. Tremblant is quite a drive. We stopped in Montreal on our way home from Tremblant.

(And feel free to stop in Maine, coming or going!)


----------

